# ITP and Type 1 diabetes



## Ruth (Jan 1, 2009)

Newly diagnosed last year with another autoimmune disease called immune thrombocytopenia (after being diagnosed at age 53 the year before with Type1) and would like to hear from any members of diabetessupport.co.uk living with the same 2 conditions.  Feel fortunate there is insulin, and that had the chance to go on an excellent "Type 1 Education Course" at my local hospital soon after being diagnosed. The seven of us on the course (including a guy who's had Type 1 45 years) laughed and cried together about diabetes and learned a lot about managing diabetes, carb counting, etc. Anyone who gets the chance should try and go on such a course, in my humble opinion.


----------

